# good for 400rwhp?



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

starting to mod my 04 6 speed and my goal is 400+rwhp. plans for slp lt's, bassani catback, lpe cai, bbk tb, ls6/ls2 heads, and comp cam (216/220 @.050, .525/.532, 114 lsa) with dyno tune and mcleod clutch kit to hold it. think ill get to my goal with that stuff? i know some guys have gotten to 400+ with the same stuff minus heads but with much more aggressive cam profiles. thanks in advance for insight and advice.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

bassist3453 said:


> starting to mod my 04 6 speed and my goal is 400+rwhp. plans for slp lt's, bassani catback, lpe cai, bbk tb, ls6/ls2 heads, and comp cam (216/220 @.050, .525/.532, 114 lsa) with dyno tune and mcleod clutch kit to hold it. think ill get to my goal with that stuff? i know some guys have gotten to 400+ with the same stuff minus heads but with much more aggressive cam profiles. thanks in advance for insight and advice.


Maybe step-up the cam to a Comp. 228/232 595-595. The one your considering seems a tad mellow IMO. Other than that those are some nice Mods. you have lined-up...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PDQ GTO said:


> Maybe step-up the cam to a Comp. 228/232 595-595. The one your considering seems a tad mellow IMO. Other than that those are some nice Mods. you have lined-up...



:agree


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

driveability and streetability are key words here since this is my daily driver. those cam specs seem a little wild for my application, but correct me if im wrong


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

naw those specs arnt wild at all. Remember its the longer duration that gives the poor drivability. Id say go with a 600 or more lift and about a 230 duration..... what does everyone else think?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mr.gto said:


> naw those specs arnt wild at all. Remember its the longer duration that gives the poor drivability. Id say go with a 600 or more lift and about a 230 duration..... what does everyone else think?


:agree

I'm running 600 lift with no problems.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok guys i know i said i wouldnt be back haha but i cant help it anyway buddy i have an 04 gto with all the mods you have listed just not the same make heres my vids if youd like to see YouTube - bigradke17's Channel


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds real good Jradke! :cheers

So you have SLP Longtubes with bassani catback?


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

nah i have flowmasters and lingenfelter longtube headers. i just wanted the guy to see how it sounds with those mods ya know and thank you


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> I'm running 600 lift with no problems.


thanks that is what I was thinking of running.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

bassist3453 said:


> starting to mod my 04 6 speed and my goal is 400+rwhp. plans for slp lt's, bassani catback, lpe cai, bbk tb, ls6/ls2 heads, and comp cam (216/220 @.050, .525/.532, 114 lsa) with dyno tune and mcleod clutch kit to hold it. think ill get to my goal with that stuff? i know some guys have gotten to 400+ with the same stuff minus heads but with much more aggressive cam profiles. thanks in advance for insight and advice.


i dont think you will see 400rwhp with that baby cam
as said high 230's will most likely get you there


----------

